# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  التعريف بالعراق كبلد سياحي مع اهم المعلومات حوله

## Fannan1

جمهورية العراق 
إحدى دول غرب القارة الآسيوية المطلة على الخليج العربي. يحدها من الجنوب  الكويت والمملكة العربية السعودية، ومن الشمال تركيا، ومن الغرب سوريا  والأردن، ومن الشرق إيران، وهي عضو في جامعة الدول العربية ومنظمة المؤتمر  الإسلامي وأوبك. معظم المنطقة التي تسمى بالعراق حاليًا كانت تسمى ببلاد ما  بين النهرين (بيت نهرين ܒܝܬ ܢܗܪܝܢ بالآرامية وميزوبوتاميا Μεσοποταμία  باليونانية) التي كانت تشمل الأرض الواقعة بين نهري دجلة والفرات بما في  ضمنها أراضي تقع الآن في سوريا وتركيا ووجدت آثار سومرية في الكويت  والبحرين والأحواز.
الخليج العربي هو المنفذ البحري الوحيد للعراق على العالم حيث يبلغ طول  الساحل البحري للعراق أكثر من 63 كيلومتر ويعد ميناء أم قصر في البصرة من  أهم الموانئ العراقية المطلة على الخليج. يمر نهرا دجلة والفرات في البلاد  من شماله إلى جنوبه، واللذان كانا أساس نشأة حضارات ما بين النهرين التي  قامت في العراق على مر التاريخ حيث نشأت على أرض العراق وعلى امتداد 8000  سنة مجموعة من الحضارات على يد الأكدين والسومرين والاشوريين والبابليين.  وأول من اخترع الحرف بالعالم هم السومريون.. الكتابة المسمارية واللغة  السومرية وكذلك كافة العلوم البشرية وأول من سنن القوانين هو حمورابي  والعجلة والبناء والسومريون سبقوا الحضارات البشرية بكل بالإبداعات كالشعر  والرسم والملحمة الأدبية والموسيقى والعلوم.  التاريخ القديم لبلاد الرافدين
كانت الحاجة للدفاع والري من الدوافع التي ساعدت على تشكيل الحضارة الأولى  في بلاد الرافدين على يد سكان ما بين النهرين القدماء فقاموا بتسوير مدنهم  ومد القنوات. بعد سنة 6000 ق.م. ظهرت المستوطنات التي أصبحت مدناً في  الألفية الرابعة ق.م. وأقدم هذه المستوطنات البشرية هناك إيريدو وأوروك  (وركاء) في الجنوب حيث أقيم بها معابد من الطوب الطيني وكانت مزينة  بمشغولات معدنية وأحجار واخترعت بها الكتابة المسمارية. وكان السومريون  مسؤولون عن الثقافة الأولى هناك من ثم انتشرت شمالاً لأعالي الفرات وأهم  المدن السومرية التي نشأت وقتها إيزين لربما هذه يعود إلى ديانة الايزيدية  حاليا في العراق حسب رآي المؤرخين الايزيديين وكيش ولارسا وأور وأداب. وفي  سنة 2350 ق.م. أستولى الأكاديون، وهم من أقدم الاقوام السامية الآرامية  التي استقرت في الرافدين بحدود 4000 ق.م، وفدوا على شكل قبائل رحل إلى  العراق. هاجروا إلى العراق وعاشوا مع السومريين. وآلت اليــهم السلطــة في  نحو (2350 ق.م) بقيادة زعيمهم سرجون العظيم واستطاع سرجون العظيم احتلال  بلاد سومر وفرض سيادته على جميع مدن العراق وجعل مدينة أكد عاصمته. ثم بسط  نفوذه على بلاد بابل وشمال بلاد ما بين النهرين وعيلام وسوريا وفلسطين  وأجزاء من الأناضول وامتد إلى الخليج العربي والأحواز، حتى دانت له كل  المنطقة. وبذلك أسس أول إمبراطورية معروفة في التاريخ بعد الطوفان. وشهد  عصرهم في العراق انتعاشاً اقتصادياً كبيراً بسبب توسع العلاقات التجاريـة  خاصة مع منطقة الخليج العربي. كما أنتظمت طرق القوافل وكان أهمها طريق  مدينة أكاد العاصمة بوسط العراق الذي يصلها بمناجم النحاس في بلاد  الأناضول، وكان النحاس له أهميته في صناعة الأدوات والمعدات الحربية، وحلت  اللغة الأكادية محل السومرية. وظل حكم الأكاديين حتى أسقطه الجوتيون عام  2218 ق.م. وهم قبائل من التلال الشرقية. وبعد فترة ظهر العهد الثالث لمدينة  أور وعاد الحكم للسومريون مرة أخرى في معظم بلاد ما بين النهرين ثم جاء  العيلاميون ودمروا أور سنة 2000 ق.م. وسيطروا على معظم المدن القديمة ولم  يطوروا شيئاً حتى جاء حمورابي من بابل إلى أور ووحد الدولة لعدة سنوات  قليلة في أواخر حكمه. لكن أسرة عمورية تولت السلطة في آشور بالشمال. وتمكن  الحثيون القادمون من بلاد الاناضول من إسقاط الإمبراطورية البابلية ليعقبهم  فورا الكوشيون لمدة أربعة قرون. وبعدها إستولى عليها الميتانيون (شعب  لاسامي يطلق عليهم غالبا اسم حوريون أو الحوريانيون) القادمون من القوقاز  وظلوا ببلاد ما بين النهرين لعدة قرون. لكنهم بعد سنة 1700 ق.م. انتشروا  بأعداد كبيرة عبر الشمال في كل الأناضول. وظهرت دولة آشور في شمال بلاد ما  بين النهرين وهزم الآشوريون الميتانيين واستولوا علي مدينة بابل عام 1225  ق.م. ووصلوا البحر الأبيض واحتلوا بلاد الفرس عام 1100 ق.م. تكلم سكان ما  بين النهرين لغات عديدة لكنهم عموما تكلموا ثلاث لغات رئيسية تطور أحدها من  الأخرى. بعد السومرية والتي كانت لفترة وجيزة كانت اللغة الأكدية والتي  كانت لغة الاكديين, البابليين, الآشوريين واستمرت حتى حوالي سنة 500  ق.م.لتحل محلها اللغة الآرامية (بلهجتها الشرقية= السريانية). استمرت اللغة  الآرامية حتى 640 ب.م والتي اشتقت منها ومن السريانية اللغة العربية التي  سادت المنطقة.                   اهلا بكم في العراق المعلومات منقولة من الموقع الشهير ويكيبيديا والصور للامانة من موقع صديق وعزيز

----------


## gsm4maroc

بارك الله فيك

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------

